# Polisher Vibration



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All,

Recently used my Megs G220 to machine polish a few panels of my car, I found really high levels of vibration, so much so that my hand was tingling, this was with the pad properly centered on the backing plate! any advice or is this normal with such a machine?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi mate, if that polisher is an orbital then that's normal.


----------



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

Cheers for the reply! Sorry forgot to say that it is indeed a Dual Action polisher, do the higher end DA polishers such as the Flex 3401 or the Rupes polishers have such high levels of vibration as well?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's normal but you've got to be careful with how much you use it incase it can end up with you having HAVS


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Whilst entry-level 8mm DA's such as this will always have some level of vibration - which can be hard on your wrists if used regularly - I have found that careful selection of pad, backing plate, and polishing style to massively help in occasional use. This is coming from a long-term G110V2 (US G220) user...

Firstly, I would avoid 6" backing plates and 6-1/2"+ pads, or smaller pads which are over 1" tall. These will all enhance vibration. 

Stick to lightweight, low-profile, 5-1/2" pads for major correction (LC Hydro-Tech 'Rotary' pads, microfiber cutting discs, etc.) and for the most part things aren't too uncomfortable. If you want to drop some coin, I would use Scholl Concepts Spider pads. These are by far and away the smoothest running pads on a DA I have had the pleasure to use, and really help to cut down on vibration. 

Lastly, I would also avoid using top speed (6). For the most part, many corrective tasks can easily be accomplished at speeds 3-5, where the vibrations are at a lower, less jarring frequency. Furthermore, learning to lightly cradle the machine also helps to lessen the vibration transfer to your body. 

If you want to invest in something a little higher-end, Rupes machines have been heralded since their release as being smoother (Especially at high speeds.), and Meguiar's also recently released the MT300, with one of the primary features of its development being reduced vibration and user fatigue over the G-series. However, for the lowest vibration levels, a rotary - which has no oscillating parts - will still be king. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep, one of the reasons why I bought a rotary instead.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Agree with andyp, I couldn't use a da, too much vibration.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

No problems mate


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

take a look at the new Meguiars thin DA foam discs. they are very thin and Michael Stoops stated that vibration on a DA using those is way less.


----------



## tattookev (Apr 28, 2014)

Ifound the meguires ones still vibratedba bit but noticeably less than my autoglm ones


----------

